# استفسارات بخصوص international welding engineer IWE



## enmfg (5 أبريل 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

انا طالب بكلية الهندسة فى مرحلة البكالوريوس قسم هندسة الانتاج والتصميم الميكانيكى
وانا بصراحة مهتم جدا بمجال اللحام واخدت دورات فى اجازة نص السنة فى
Welding Technology
Liquid penetrant testing PT
Magnetic Particles Testing MT

انا اخدت الكورسات دى فى اكاديمية اللحام المصرية 
وناوى انا شاء الله اخد 
RT and UT test

انا عاوز اخد دبلومة international welding engineer IWE
وانا عارف ان الدبلومة دى بتتاخد فى مركز بحوث وتطوير الفلزات بالتبين بحلوان
وكنت عاوز استفسر عن شوية حاجات بخصوصها

1- سعر الدورة كام
2-امتى احجز الدبلومة لان انا عندى جيش وانا نص اول وعاوز اعرف هو انا 
احجز امتى فيها والحجز لازم ادفع الثمن ولا بتسجيل الاسم بس
3-ونظام الدراسة فيها ايه بالظبط 
4-وهل بكدة اعرف ادخل مجال العمل فى البترول 
5-ولو اجلتها سنة مثلا ينفع اخدها كحديث التخرج يعنى بالتخفيض


----------



## goodzeelaa (6 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم
ربنا يوفق يا هندسه و يكرمك و تخلص بئه عشان كده كتير انا عارف
بالنسبه للدوره بتاعه مهندس اللحام الدولي
مكانها زي ما انتا قولت و المصاريف بتاعتها 2000 جنيه و الحجز بتاعها بعد ما تاخد شهاده الكليه علطول روح قدم و احجز و احضر لغايه ما تشوف الجيش ايه ظروفوا ومش تعمل زي ناس تقول بعد ما اشوف الجيش اروح اقدم
اكسب وقت يا بشمهندس و اسمع مني مجرب وعارف الدنيا فيها ايه 
اما عن نظام الدراسه فالكورس جامد جدا جدا جدا و ياريت اعرف اخدوا تاني بس راحت علينا خلاص الواحد مش كان عارف اهميتوا غير لما نزل الشغل .
الدراسه في الكورس ده بتبدء من المفاهيم العامه للحام الي طرق اللحام و عيوبه و خواصه الميكانيكيه و و و و الي التصنيع.
يعني هتستفاد جدا و تاخد خبره نظريه ممتازه ده اول هام . تاني هام المذاكره تكون علطول يا بشمهندس ومش تراكم عليك حاجه و تذاكر مذاكره عشان تفهم مش مذاكره عشان تنجح فاهمني انتا طبعا :ي و ان شاء الله كل الكورسات ديه مه الخبره تدخلك مجال البترول بس اصبر علي رزقك شويه و سوري في اللفظ اتمرمت في الشغلانه و افهمها حتي لو هتدفع من جيبك في الاول و بعدين هتلاقي ربك فتحها من اوسع ابوابوا و فكره التاجيل الي انتا عاوز تعملها ديه الغيها من دماغك .
الوقت بيعد عليك من يوم ما تاخد الشهاده الجامعيه و احنا في عرض يوم عشان نتعلم فيه و نكسر كلمه حديث التخرج وربنا يكرمك يا ريس و صباحك زي الفل

Eng/ samehamin
Assuit UNV. 2006
IWE ,RT,UT,MT,PT
QC ENGINNER
WELDING INSPECTOR
THIRD PARTY INSPECTOR 
ABU DHABI- U.A.E


----------



## enmfg (6 أبريل 2009)

متشكر جدا جدا على ردك بس مكن تدينى ايميلك
انا كنت عاوز اعرف ازاى انا هقدم اوحضر وفى نفس الوقت مش عارف موقفى من الجيش افرض انا مثلاا دخلت جيش هعمل ايه هتضيع عليه الدبلومة والفلوس وهل فيه غياب وكدة فيها ما انا لازم احضر عشان استففاد


----------



## goodzeelaa (7 أبريل 2009)

[email protected]

يا ريس لا شكر علي واجب , وبالنسبه للتقديم امره سهل ان شاء الله و طبعا لازم الحضور عشان تستفاد وعشان تفهم الدنيا فيها ايه وعشان ساعات بيعملوا حضور و غياب بس الاهم عشان الشرح و الفهم.
وانتا عقبال ما تدخل الجيش ده لاقدر الله هيكون علي شهر 11 او 12 لا قدر الله
انتا هتاخد الشهاده بتاعته البكالوريوس ان شاء الله علي اخر سبعه بعد مناقسه المشروع و النجاح باذن الله و اعتماد النتيجه و القصص الي انتا عارفها ديه يعني علي اول شهر 8 لو فيه كورس اتوكل علي الله و هتخلص قبل ما تروح الجيش او هيكون فيه فتره صغيره يعني من الاخر من تقلق ربك كريم. علي فكره انا بقولك من واقع التجربه الي انا عشتها عشان انا كنت زيك كده بالضبط ربنا كريم


----------



## gadoo20042004 (12 مايو 2009)

مهندس سامح ماشاء الله خبرتك كبيرة ربنا يحفظك بس كنت عايز اعرف مدة الدورة كام يوم / اسبوع / شهر؟


----------



## goodzeelaa (13 مايو 2009)

3 شهور يا هندسه بس مش تستطول المده عشان ال 3 شهور دول مش كفايه علي كم المعلومات الموجوده في الدوره ديه و ربنا يكرم


----------



## correng (13 مايو 2009)

سؤال ما هي شروط التقديم

هل لمهندسين الفلزات فقط؟؟

انا مهندس كيمياء بس باشتغل في التفتيش على التاكل و الدهانات و اللحامات

نرجو ان تفيدونا

و جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## goodzeelaa (14 مايو 2009)

والله يا هندسه علي حد علمي ان التقديم لمهندسين الفلزات و الميكانيكا , ده كان ايام ما كنت انا فيها في 2006 و كان اي حد بيدخلها سوا شغال في المجال او لا ؟
بس الي عرفتوا بعد كده انها ممكن لاي حد بس يكون شغال في المجال عشان في مقابله مع رئيس قسم اللحامات في المركز و علي اساسها بيتم القبول او الرفض عشان بس يحدوا من الناس الي مش عارفها حاجه وبتاخدها و مش بيعملوا بيها اي حاجه و بيسيئوا ليها فاهمني طبعا و ربنا يكرمك روح و اسئل
انزل حلوان و من حلوان اركب التبين الصلب هتلاقي المكروباسات موجوده في الموقف .
و اسهل وسيله اركب المترو لحلوان و اطلع من الباب الي علي اليمين و امشي في الشارع الطولي الي علي يمينك اسموا شارع المراغي هتمشي اقل من ناصيه هتلاقي بنك مصر اداموا علطول هتلاقي واحد بتاع مكرونه اسموا ابو رجيله(ماتكولش من عندواو لو عاوز تاكل روح كل من الكشك في ظهروا علطول : ) ) جنب بتاع المكرونه هتلاقي المكروباصات بتاعت الصلب هتلاقيهم بينانوا قولوا نزلني عند مركز البحوث في الصلب و لما توصل هناك ادخل علي البوابه وقولهم انا عاوز اطلع اداره التدريب للاستاذ سليمان هوه الي هيدلك علي كل المفيد مش لاقيت المفيد عندوا اسئل علي مكتب الدكتور البير صادق رئيس قسم اللحامات و هيجبلك المفيد من الاخر
دير بالك علي حالك زي ما بييقولوا في الخليج


----------



## mohamed.mansy (20 يوليو 2009)

مجهود رائع م/ سامح 
بس فى معلومة جديدة ان الدورة سعرها بقى 6000 بعد إلغاء الدعم


----------



## enmfg (20 يوليو 2009)

اه فعلا انا اتصلت بدكتور البير صادق وقالى ان سعر الدورة بقى 6000


----------



## جاب الله امان (20 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم

بصراحه انا اعلم ان المبلغ ده ممكن يكون كتير على واحد حديث التخرج

بس بصراحه اكتر ان الدبلومه دى تستاهل اكتر من كدا بكتير

وعلى فكره تمنها الحقيقى حوالى 16 الف جنيه 

وحتى اللى بيفضل دورات تانيه فى نفس المجال بيقر ان هذه الدبلومه اكثرهم علما.

واتمنى التوفيق للجميع


----------



## petrol_mofo (13 أغسطس 2009)

يا جماعة أنا مهندس بترول وأخدت دورة اللحام دي أخر إصدار يعني أخر دورة إتعملت ولكن مش لاقي بيها أي إهتمام من أي شركة زي ماسمعت ولا حاجه وكانت تكلفتها 5000.5 جنيه مش 2000 جنيه


----------



## dsd (8 أبريل 2010)

i hope from eng /sameh amin to send me his mail. i am eng ahmed samir sadik . assiut university 2006../thanks


----------



## dsd (8 أبريل 2010)

The IWE is a very good diploma as it containing all welding tecnology and engineering. i studid it then joined a high company working in the construction field as a welding engineer acoording to this company requist . so you have to go a head


----------



## dsd (8 أبريل 2010)

this is my e mail : [email protected]


----------



## dsd (8 أبريل 2010)

[email protected]


----------



## mahmoud shoker (8 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم 
انا م/محمود شكر
خريج هندسة الازهر
قسم فلزات ومناجم
عايز اخد الدورة دي دلوني اعمل ايه بالله عليكم


----------

